# Wired Tethering to iPad 4th Generation



## jaggedlens (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Now that the iPad has this new lightning connector I was wondering if we can tether a dslr to the iPad 4 via wired connection. Does anybody here know anything on the matter?


----------



## DiskoJoe (Nov 26, 2012)

Read your manual. i doubt it yet. I have seen some that will send an output to a iphone via blutooth but nothing about ipads yet.


----------



## Light Guru (Nov 26, 2012)

jaggedlens said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Now that the iPad has this new lightning connector I was wondering if we can tether a dslr to the iPad 4 via wired connection. Does anybody here know anything on the matter?



It has nothing to do with the physical connection it has to do with weather the ipad software supports it. And no the ipad does not support live tethering via the dock or lightning connection. 

Here is a recent thread where I explain how you can wirelessly tether to the iPad. 
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=303925


----------

